# Milan: Scaroni AD ad interim. Elliott contro Fassone e Li.



## admin (21 Luglio 2018)

Ultime news dall'assemblea dei soci del Milan, in costante aggiornamento.

Parolo Scaroni nuovo presidente e nuovo AD ad interim

*La parole di Scaroni, presidente e AD ad interim:"Sono milanista, immaginate che onore sia per me essere il presidente del Milan"*

Nel CDA Patuano,Thuil, Furlani e Cocirio per Elliott 
I vertici di Blue Skye, Cerchione e D'Avanzo 
L'avvocato Craca di Fivelex

Elliott chiede la revoca immediata e per giusta causa per Fassone per la responsabilità nella predisposizione dei piani prospettici e la struttura del mercato cinese. Revocati anche i quattro membri del CDA e Li.


Elliott attacca Fassone e chiede revoca per giusta causa: per essersi rinnovato l'incarico, per i prospetti informativi, per quanto comunicato su Milan China e annuncia che potrebbe rivalersi per eventuali danni

Elliott non risparmia nessuno: a Yonghong Li vengono contestate le parole che ledono l'immagine della società e la sua gestione.

I piccoli azionisti chiedono a Elliott di spiegare i suoi progetti, se intende restare a lungo, se avrà solo una gestione attenta e nulla di più o se vuole riportare il Milan ai vertici in Europa e come.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news dall'assemblea dei soci del Milan, in costante aggiornamento.
> 
> Parolo Scaroni nuovo presidente e nuovo AD ad interim
> 
> ...



Interim e poi nuovo ad in settimana. Come previsto


----------



## admin (21 Luglio 2018)

*I piccoli azionisti chiedono a Elliott di spiegare i suoi progetti, se intende restare a lungo, se avrà solo una gestione attenta e nulla di più o se vuole riportare il Milan ai vertici in Europa e come....*


----------



## Wetter (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news dall'assemblea dei soci del Milan, in costante aggiornamento.
> 
> Parolo Scaroni nuovo presidente e nuovo AD ad interim
> 
> ...


Godo,e ora tocca a Mirabelli


----------



## mandraghe (21 Luglio 2018)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Godo,e ora tocca a Mirabelli




Se Mirabelli avesse un pelo di dignità dovrebbe dimettersi tra 10 secondi.


----------



## Zenos (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news dall'assemblea dei soci del Milan, in costante aggiornamento.
> 
> Parolo Scaroni nuovo presidente e nuovo AD ad interim
> 
> ...



Ma come Fassone non era il grande manager che aveva portato Elliot?Non era quello a cui bisognava dare almeno 3 anni,il progetto,eh ma da dove siamo partiti,eh ma se la proprietà chiude i rubinetti.

Oh che poi uno si stanca ad un certo punto AD AVERE SEMPRE RAGIONE.

P.S. Mirabelli l ha scelto lui no? Il prossimo ad essere cacciato a calci,poi una stretta di mano ed un arrivederci a Rino.


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news dall'assemblea dei soci del Milan, in costante aggiornamento.
> 
> Parolo Scaroni nuovo presidente e nuovo AD ad interim
> 
> ...



Io leggo che Scaroni è il nuovo AD ad interim, Fassone è stato cacciato.


----------



## admin (21 Luglio 2018)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Io leggo che Scaroni è il nuovo AD ad interim, Fassone è stato cacciato.



E cosa c'è scritto di diverso?


----------



## LukeLike (21 Luglio 2018)

Ma Fassone non era uomo Elliott?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Luglio 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma Fassone non era uomo Elliott?


Fassone, quando ha visto che il cinese aveva finito la grana, ha cercato di leccare il deretano a Elliott... senza successo evidentemente.


----------



## kipstar (21 Luglio 2018)

Spero che sta cosa finisca presto....nomina AD compreso. Che spero sarà al massimo lunedì....con tutto quello che ne consegue a catena.....
Servirebbero defli acquisti per evitare di arrivare ancora sesti....così per dire....


----------



## mandraghe (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news dall'assemblea dei soci del Milan, in costante aggiornamento.
> 
> Parolo Scaroni nuovo presidente e nuovo AD ad interim
> 
> ...



L'attacco contro Fassone è una lampante dimostrazione di quello che abbiamo detto per mesi: cioè che Fassone era incapace, bugiardo ed occupava una posizione per la quale non era all'altezza.

L'azione risarcitoria fa inoltre pensare ad una colpa grave: praticamente Elliott gli rimprovera di non aver agito per il bene del Milan e semmai per suo tornaconto personale.


----------



## admin (21 Luglio 2018)

*La parole di Scaroni, presidente e AD ad interim:"Sono milanista, immaginate che onore sia per me essere il presidente del Milan"*


----------



## 7vinte (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La parole di Scaroni, presidente e AD ad interim:"Sono milanista, immaginate che onore sia per me essere il presidente del Milan"*


Un presidente,c'è solo un presidente!  


Bene,ora via Miracessi,dentro Leonardo DG,Maldini DT e Braida DS. In settimana tocca a Gazidis


----------



## Zenos (21 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Un presidente,c'è solo un presidente!
> 
> 
> Bene,ora via Miracessi,dentro Leonardo DG,Maldini DT e Braida DS. In settimana tocca a Gazidis



Ne Manca 1: Andonio.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Luglio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ne Manca 1: Andonio.



Ah certo


----------



## James45 (21 Luglio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma come Fassone non era il grande manager che aveva portato Elliot?Non era quello a cui bisognava dare almeno 3 anni,il progetto,eh ma da dove siamo partiti,eh ma se la proprietà chiude i rubinetti.
> 
> Oh che poi uno si stanca ad un certo punto AD AVERE SEMPRE RAGIONE.
> 
> P.S. Mirabelli l ha scelto lui no? Il prossimo ad essere cacciato a calci,poi una stretta di mano ed un arrivederci a Rino.



Zenos santo subito, allora


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Luglio 2018)

Voglio dire, Scaroni l'amichetto di Silvio e i napoletani soci di Fester. Tanto contento non sono...


----------



## Mika (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news dall'assemblea dei soci del Milan, in costante aggiornamento.
> 
> Parolo Scaroni nuovo presidente e nuovo AD ad interim
> 
> ...



Altro che "continuazione del teatrino" Singer sta facendo il repulisti completo.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Luglio 2018)

*Iniziato da poco il CDA con i nuovi amministratori.*


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Luglio 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Voglio dire, Scaroni l'amichetto di Silvio e i napoletani soci di Fester. Tanto contento non sono...



Saranno stati solo rapporti lavorativi nel caso dei due napoletani, pensiamola e prendiamola cosi.
Oggi sono uomini fidati di Elliott.


----------



## mabadi (21 Luglio 2018)

Campopiano ancora sta?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news dall'assemblea dei soci del Milan, in costante aggiornamento.
> 
> Parolo Scaroni nuovo presidente e nuovo AD ad interim
> 
> ...



Ma non era tutto un tetrino... Li teatrante, Elliot da subito proprietario del Milan, Elliot poi cederá per conto di B a B o ad altri...

Sembra invece una notte di lunghi coltelli con un duro attacco della nuova proprietá alla vecchia.

Fa forse anche questo del teatrino? Oppure é un vero atto di accusa (forse anche per portarsi avanti rispetto ad eventuali cause giudiziarie...) e quindi non c’era accordo su come sarebbero evolute le cose?

Alla fine la miglior cosa é forse fregarsene di tutto e considerare solo il Milan che verrá, lasciando il passato, comunque lo si voglia leggere, alle spalle.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Luglio 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Voglio dire, Scaroni l'amichetto di Silvio e i napoletani soci di Fester. Tanto contento non sono...



Allora se io compro il Milan, siccome voto Forza Italia, è il teatrino di Berlusconi... il potere è di Singer,Scaroni è un burattino...


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news dall'assemblea dei soci del Milan, in costante aggiornamento.
> 
> Parolo Scaroni nuovo presidente e nuovo AD ad interim
> 
> ...



Bene cosi.
Pulizia totale deve essere.
Solo cosi si può avere credibilità e si possono diramare certe ombre.
I rami del passato vanno tagliati.
A questo punto è ovvio che anche la posizione di mirabelli e quindi di gattuso diviene scomoda.
Io ero tra quelli che credevano che fassone fosse un uomo di elliott ma ero arrivato a questa deduzione solo perchè il ruolo dell'ad è stato a dir poco ambiguo e ,in più passaggi, sembrava lavorasse davvero per il bene di elliott.
Possibile sia solo sceso dal caro cinese per leccare l'orifizio anale di elliott e tenersi la poltrona?
Se lo scenario fosse il secondo, e davvero ora pare questa la possibilità più plausibile, fassone ne esce malissimo come professionista e poi come uomo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bene cosi.
> Pulizia totale deve essere.
> Solo cosi si può avere credibilità e si possono diramare certe ombre.
> I rami del passato vanno tagliati.
> ...



E chi lo sa..... comunque in un mondo di squali, il grande squalo bianco sembra al comando del Milan adesso....

L’attacco a Fassone é chiaramente strumentale a non pagare la penale per la rescissione a Fassone.
Non si molla nenache uno sgheo


----------



## Casnop (21 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Saranno stati solo rapporti lavorativi nel caso dei due napoletani, pensiamola e prendiamola cosi.
> Oggi sono uomini fidati di Elliott.


Non solo, sono i due amministratori di Blue Skye, il fondo che compartecipa in piccola quota la Project Redblack, che controlla il Milan tramite la Rossoneri Sport. Sono, naturalmente per la carica e per quota, proprietari del club.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Non solo, sono i due amministratori di Blue Skye, il fondo che compartecipa in piccola quota la Project Redblack, che controlla il Milan tramite la Rossoneri Sport. Sono, naturalmente per la carica e per quota, proprietari del club.



Mi riferivo a quando i due citati napoletani hanno lavorato spalla a spalla del geometra nel settore immobiliare , se non erro.
Credo siano stati solo rapporti lavorativi.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E chi lo sa..... comunque in un mondo di squali, il grande squalo bianco sembra al comando del Milan adesso....
> 
> L’attacco a Fassone é chiaramente strumentale a non pagare la penale per la rescissione a Fassone.
> Non si molla nenache uno sgheo



Due euro di buonuscita al cinese, uno a fassone????
Incredibile.
Guarda, ne parlavo ieri in un post : non so se elliott ci terrà un anno anzichè 10, non so se vinceremo oggi oppure mai ma una cosa è certa e cioè che non mi sono mai sentito in mani cosi sicure come oggi.
Elliott incute timore perchè si fa rispettare da tutti, credo cambierà molto per non dire tutto a livello di immagine.
I pagliacci hanno finito di giocare sul nostro nome.


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Due euro di buonuscita al cinese, uno a fassone????
> Incredibile.
> Guarda, ne parlavo ieri in un post : non so se elliott ci terrà un anno anzichè 10, non so se vinceremo oggi oppure mai ma una cosa è certa e cioè che non mi sono mai sentito in mani cosi sicure come oggi.
> Elliott incute timore perchè si fa rispettare da tutti, credo cambierà molto per non dire tutto a livello di immagine.
> I pagliacci hanno finito di giocare sul nostro nome.



Ti ricordi quando nel forum si invocava alle querele per tutti quei giornalisti che mettevano in dubbio il progetto cinese? Altro che querele, avevano ragione.

Bene, ora penso che non ci sarà nemmeno più bisogno di pensare al termine querele.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Luglio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ti ricordi quando nel forum si invocava alle querele per tutti quei giornalisti che mettevano in dubbio il progetto cinese? Altro che querele, avevano ragione.
> 
> Bene, ora penso che non ci sarà nemmeno più bisogno di pensare al termine querele.



Da quando è subentrato elliott se ci fai caso l'approccio di tutti è cambiato.


----------



## diavolo (21 Luglio 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Campopiano ancora sta?



Starà scrivendo un nuovo libro sul passaggio del Milan ad Elliott,la Jack Daniel's e agli USA


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news dall'assemblea dei soci del Milan, in costante aggiornamento.
> 
> Parolo Scaroni nuovo presidente e nuovo AD ad interim
> 
> ...



Ci sara' qualche conferenza stampa da parte del nuovo corso, anche per capire i progetti sportivi che hanno in mente (la roba che davvero c'interessa insomma...)?


----------



## mandraghe (21 Luglio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ci sara' qualche conferenza stampa da parte del nuovo corso, anche per capire i progetti sportivi che hanno in mente (la roba che davvero c'interessa insomma...)?



Boh, per ora si è riunito il nuovo CDA, vediamo se dopo ci saranno comunicati o dichiarazioni alla stampa o altro.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Luglio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Boh, per ora si è riunito il nuovo CDA, vediamo se dopo ci saranno comunicati o dichiarazioni alla stampa o altro.



Ok capito, ti ringrazio per l'info. Speriamo di avere qualche news in proposito


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Allora se io compro il Milan, siccome voto Forza Italia, è il teatrino di Berlusconi... il potere è di Singer,Scaroni è un burattino...



Non è proprio la stessa cosa, leggiti come e quando è stata fondata Blue Sky  Inoltre il fatto stesso che Scaroni sia un personaggio losco è abbastanza noto, basta documentarsi... Ad ogni modo si andrebbe Off topic, la mia era solo un'opinione e ho l'impressione che il cerchio si stia per chiudere...


----------



## Aron (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news dall'assemblea dei soci del Milan, in costante aggiornamento.
> 
> Parolo Scaroni nuovo presidente e nuovo AD ad interim
> 
> ...




Confermate le voci che circolavano e che secondo cui Elliott volesse chiedere i danni a Fassone.


----------



## First93 (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news dall'assemblea dei soci del Milan, in costante aggiornamento.
> 
> Parolo Scaroni nuovo presidente e nuovo AD ad interim
> 
> ...



Aspetto con ansia il prossimo #AskFassone. Scaroni per il Milan va benissimo, i presidenti con la fedina penale pulita non ci piacciono!


----------



## Goro (21 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Due euro di buonuscita al cinese, uno a fassone????
> Incredibile.
> Guarda, ne parlavo ieri in un post : non so se elliott ci terrà un anno anzichè 10, non so se vinceremo oggi oppure mai ma una cosa è certa e cioè che non mi sono mai sentito in mani cosi sicure come oggi.
> Elliott incute timore perchè si fa rispettare da tutti, credo cambierà molto per non dire tutto a livello di immagine.
> I pagliacci hanno finito di giocare sul nostro nome.



Questo è verissimo, e credo che ciò valga anche per noi tifosi: se questa volta dietro ai soliti nomi ed alla strana cricca c'è un nome riconosciuto come Elliott, nonostante i dubbi forse è il caso di mettersi il cuore in pace... se la parte illegale dell'operazione è passata così figuriamoci la parte legale


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (21 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Interim e poi nuovo ad in settimana. Come previsto



Galliani?


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ti ricordi quando nel forum si invocava alle querele per tutti quei giornalisti che mettevano in dubbio il progetto cinese? Altro che querele, avevano ragione.
> 
> Bene, ora penso che non ci sarà nemmeno più bisogno di pensare al termine querele.



Molto semplicemente: perchè nessuno ha mai portato una straccio di prova, MAI.

Solo critiche fini a se stesse, potrei farlo pure io il giornalista a quel modo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news dall'assemblea dei soci del Milan, in costante aggiornamento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quelli che dicevano che era impossibile si fosse rinnovato l'incarico.... Eccovi la risposta... Imbarazzante quest'uomo, ma troverà ancora qualcuno che ne parlerà bene, ne sono sicuro.


----------



## Boomer (21 Luglio 2018)

Fassone uomo Elliott avevo letto. Ceeeeertooo... Peccato per il tempismo non opportuno della vicenda ma finalmente si fa piazza pulita.


----------



## koti (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news dall'assemblea dei soci del Milan, in costante aggiornamento.
> 
> Parolo Scaroni nuovo presidente e nuovo AD ad interim
> 
> ...



Spero che adesso inizieremo a parlare di calcio e sempre meno di questioni societarie, alta finanza e dispute giudiziarie.


----------



## Zenos (21 Luglio 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Spero che adesso inizieremo a parlare di calcio e sempre meno di questioni societarie, alta finanza e dispute giudiziarie.



Quando il primo aumento di capitale?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news dall'assemblea dei soci del Milan, in costante aggiornamento.
> 
> Parolo Scaroni nuovo presidente e nuovo AD ad interim
> 
> ...



Purtroppo ho zero fiducia su Scaroni, ma sono ovviamente contentissimo della rimozione di Fassone.

Però finchè non ho l'ufficialità di Leonardo, Gazidis & co non posso ovviamente esprimermi. Vediamo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Purtroppo ho zero fiducia su Scaroni, ma sono ovviamente contentissimo della rimozione di Fassone.
> 
> Però finchè non ho l'ufficialità di Leonardo, Gazidis & co non posso ovviamente esprimermi. Vediamo.



Speriamo che si sbrighino ad annunciare questa gente in modo da essere operativi anche sul mercato. Tra un po' il mercato finisce e non abbiamo combinato nulla


----------



## nybreath (21 Luglio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quelli che dicevano che era impossibile si fosse rinnovato l'incarico.... Eccovi la risposta... Imbarazzante quest'uomo, ma troverà ancora qualcuno che ne parlerà bene, ne sono sicuro.



In realtà in assemblea gli è stata contestata la gestione dei contratti, da qui si pensa al suo rinnovo, ora però bisognerebbe verificare quale contratto, perchè senza sapere che contratto si è rinnovato, se è successo, non si può dire se è impossibile o no.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Luglio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Speriamo che si sbrighino ad annunciare questa gente in modo da essere operativi anche sul mercato. Tra un po' il mercato finisce e non abbiamo combinato nulla



secondo me si muoveranno solo in uscita. Tocca aspettare i vincoli del SA per capire quanto e come potersi muovere.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> secondo me si muoveranno solo in uscita. Tocca aspettare i vincoli del SA per capire quanto e come potersi muovere.



Se e' cosi stiamo freschi... tra 27 giorni inizia il campionato porca miseria e stiamo buttando la stagione come abbiamo buttato quella scorsa non rafforzandoci nel mercato invernale. Io spero che una volta insediato Leonardo o chi per lui, saremo operativi anche nel mercato in entrata


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Luglio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Se e' cosi stiamo freschi... tra 27 giorni inizia il campionato porca miseria e stiamo buttando la stagione come abbiamo buttato quella scorsa non rafforzandoci nel mercato invernale



si ma questi si sono insediati 10 giorni fa. Non possono spendere a caso, altrimenti rischi di uscire fuori dai paletti e subire una sanzione o avere difficoltà i prossimi anni. Purtroppo si sa che in questi casi la stagione successiva ad un cambio societario è quasi sempre di passaggio.


----------



## Emme (21 Luglio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se Mirabelli avesse un pelo di dignità dovrebbe dimettersi tra 10 secondi.



Mirabelli potrebbe gestire la squadra b visto che la progettato lui no?


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Luglio 2018)

Ma Fassone non era quello che nonostante i cinesi fumosi ci ha portati ad Elliot?? Non era colui che ci aveva visto lungo e ci ha parato il deretano?
E lo cacciano subito tenendo invece chi non è da tenere come Mirabelli e Gattuso?

Qui qualcuno scrive cose inventate allora


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Luglio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Se e' cosi stiamo freschi... tra 27 giorni inizia il campionato porca miseria e stiamo buttando la stagione come abbiamo buttato quella scorsa non rafforzandoci nel mercato invernale. Io spero che una volta insediato Leonardo o chi per lui, saremo operativi anche nel mercato in entrata



Le trattative per Morata e Badelj sono molto avanzate. Non voglio andare OT ma una strada sul mercato è già tracciata in attesa Delle decisioni della nuova proprietà


----------



## Emme (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I piccoli azionisti chiedono a Elliott di spiegare i suoi progetti, se intende restare a lungo, se avrà solo una gestione attenta e nulla di più o se vuole riportare il Milan ai vertici in Europa e come....*




Io mi chiedo ma forse sbaglio e se diventassimo un s.p.a. Con Elliott maggior azionista...poi mi sbaglierò


----------



## uolfetto (21 Luglio 2018)

fassone si è dimostrato un cialtrone, un bugiardo seriale. io mi ero fatto abbindolare, ho aperto gli occhi solo quando l'uefa ha bocciato il settlement agreement. spero ora lo abbiano capito tutti.


----------



## AllanX (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news dall'assemblea dei soci del Milan, in costante aggiornamento.
> 
> Parolo Scaroni nuovo presidente e nuovo AD ad interim
> 
> ...



La situazione é poco chiara. Cosa ci farebbero Cerchione e D'Avanzo(di galera?) nel CDA?
Scaroni presidente... Cerchione e D'Avanzo nel CDA... Patuano e Furlani... Riccardo Silva socio di minoranza con il 2% delle azioni...
Siamo propio sicuri che il teatrino sia finito?
Di questo passo non mi sorprenderebbe affatto se il nuovo AD fosse un uomo di grande esperienza, con ottimi agganci nel mondo del calcio, in ottimi rapporti con tutti i procuratori in particolar modo il grandissimo Mino Raiola, un grandissimo tifoso milanista che ha già dimostrato di essere in grado di fare mercato anche gli ultimi 3 giorni... Avete pensato a qualcuno?


----------



## mandraghe (21 Luglio 2018)

Emme ha scritto:


> Mirabelli potrebbe gestire la squadra b visto che la progettato lui no?



Questo è talmente incompetente che riuscirebbe a fare danni pure lì o nel Milan femminile. L'unico posto dove vedo bene Miraballe è al di fuori di dal Milan.


----------

